# CPSC Recall: Salomon Bindings



## severine (Nov 19, 2009)

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs
Washington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 19, 2009
Release # 10-045 

Firm's Recall Hotline: (877) 789-5111
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908


Salomon USA Recalls Ski Bindings Due to Unexpected Release, Fall Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Alpine Ski Bindings

Units: About 10,000

Importer: Salomon USA, of Ogden, Utah

Manufacturer: Salomon SAS, of France

Hazard: The toe component of the ski bindings could fail to fully secure the ski boot to the ski binding, causing the binding to release unexpectedly. This could cause the skier to lose control or fall and suffer injuries.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received two reports of injuries, including a broken leg and a knee injury.

Description: This recall involves the Salomon alpine ski bindings with models LZ 7, LZ 8, LZ 9, LZ 7 SR, LZ 8 SR, LZ 8 SC, and J LZ 9 and the Atomic ski bindings with model Evox 2.8, Evox 2.8+, Evox 2.8++, and FFG 8. "Salomon" or "Atomic" and the respective model number are displayed on the ski bindings. The toe components bear a production date code ending in "8" that can be found on the center plate where the toe of a ski boot contacts the toe component of the bindings.

Sold at: Authorized Salomon USA and Atomic USA ski dealers nationwide from September 2008 through October 2009 for between $90 and $160.

Manufactured in: Romania

Remedy: Consumers should stop using these ski bindings immediately and return the Salomon-brand ski bindings to any authorized Salomon ski dealer, or return the Atomic-brand ski bindings to any authorized Atomic ski dealer, for a free inspection and replacement of the toe component.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact the firm toll-free at (877) 789-5111 between 8 a.m. and 4 p.m. MT Monday through Friday; email qualityinfo.usa@salomon-sports.com, or visit the firm's Web sites at www.salomon.com or www.atomicsnow.com
To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled products, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10045.html


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2009)

now you're gonna make me go look....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 21, 2009)

these are mostly lower price point and jr bindings....so be sure to check your kids skis too.


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2009)

phew, now salomons in the current quiver.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 22, 2009)

severine said:


> Salomon USA Recalls Ski Bindings Due to Unexpected Release, Fall Hazard


So when is Marker going to recall _all_ their bindings?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So when is Marker going to recall _all_ their bindings?



:lol:


----------



## Philpug (Nov 22, 2009)

First Atomic bindings last year, now Salomon. Amer must be hating life right about now.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 23, 2009)

Interesting recall.  My son has these junior bindings and the one day we skied this year he released 3 times without any apparent reason.  We planned to get the binding adjusted.  Now looks like they will be replaced.


----------



## puckoach (Dec 2, 2009)

*Not Informed*

Some of the recalled bindings are also intended for "in shape" light weight women, with Intermediate skiing interests.

My wife fits this, and we purchased these in March of 09.

To date, no one has informed us of the recall.  She just happened to stumble accross the notice when searching for details on a ski trip to Europe.

If you know someone that fits this profile, please let them know !


----------



## puckoach (Jan 10, 2010)

Still have not recieved a notice from Solomon.   Plus, the website does not provide a link for contacting them.


----------



## puckoach (Jan 22, 2010)

As we still have not recieved any notice from Solomon, I would hope that site administrator would make this thread a sticky.

As to our outcome, the Ski/bindings/boots were purchased in NH.

Took them to Country Ski & Sport in Quincy, MA.  Done in a week !  Jay and his staff were great.   

I bought boots there a number of years ago, and expect to do business with them again !


----------

